# 1991 200 TQ 20v -- Any advice, or links to buying guides?



## uber-kb (Jun 21, 2002)

Can any of you offer any advice on things to look out for when looking at these cars, please? 
I've found a tastefully modified example (chipped, 1.5" drop -- minor things, also has over 160k on it) that I'm considering buying, but I'm battling with my mechanic. Now, he's a great mechanic, but he's not telling me anything to help my cause other than these cars are expensive to fix, and aren't super reliable. I'm over the reliabilty issue because I feel that's a subjective topic, and I'm used to VW and Audi gremlins with window motors, etc.
What I'd like to know is whether you need super mechanical skills to take care of these beasts. Are there any big items that fail on these cars? I've seen lots of ads that read "new steering rack", so I'm wondering if this is a weak point.
I've largely worked on my past VW's (8v, 16v, VR6) and my current 4kq, and everytime I get into one of them, I can see how similar they are all to each other, so I'm wondering if this 20v is a totally different ballgame?
Do theses things develop interior leaks like almost every other VW/Audi I've owned?
I guess I'm also trying to see if I'm building this car into something else in my mind and potentially building too high of an expectation for it. Asking price is around $7k.
Thanks in advance to any of you who share your opinions...also, it's either get one of these now, or wait a few months and pick up an '04 R32. I hate these decisions.


----------



## uber-kb (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: 1991 200 TQ 20v -- Any advice, or links to buying guides? (uber-kb)*

Any opinions/advice at all? Does this post smell funny or something?


----------

